# Small winter campsite in southern Spain.



## Moonraker 2 (Aug 1, 2018)

I usually go to Spain in late spring - April and May, when it is beautiful in the central area and the northern coast. However I would like to try going earlier, perhaps end of Feb. I know Northern Spain will be too cold and that it can also get quite cold even in the south at night. I do not have heating in my van. Does anyone have recommendations of any small campsites ( so I can have hookup) they have stayed in, not necessarily right on the coast, in Southern Spain and Portugal. 
I have looked on line but any sites with internet advertising seem to be a bit pricey. I may well end up wild camping but I would like to have some sites earmarked to begin with and in case it turns cold.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## carol (Aug 1, 2018)

There's a basic, cheap campsite on the outskirts of Porto - can't remember the name but a few others on the forum have been and might chip in. There's a bus stop outside to catch a bus into Porto too.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 1, 2018)

You'll find it in the POIs:

AC Vila Nova de Gaia

I decided to include it as an aire since it's so cheap ...


----------



## rugbyken (Aug 2, 2018)

your problem is there are thousands of motorhomes caravaning down there now parked up for three months at a time and your description is exactly what they look for even the big sites down there discount their fees for a long stay & the big clubs rallies get as low as €10 a night for 90 day’s , personally i find even the coldest days on the southern coastal ares are equivalent to march april here and a gas ring enough to raise the ambient temp ,


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 2, 2018)

You might get onto Manta Rota aire, on the East Algarve coast, between The border and Tavira.
Park on the car park, if the aire is full and nip on when someone leaves, usually about 8.30.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 2, 2018)

Many sites will do long term deals at least in the winter season. Typically €300
a month inc. hookup, ie sites without Olympic size pools, bars and restaurants!


If warmer weather is your prime objective then the region to concentrate on 
is Valencia to Almeria.


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 2, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> You can rent an apartment or villa for that :hammer::scared:



Yeah, Charlie.
But an apartment that is designed for a short summer stay, isn't as.much fun in February, no local amenities, deserted properties, often cold and damp.
Trust me,we've been there. 
There's like minded company on aires and campsites .


----------



## moonshadow (Aug 2, 2018)

Paul’s right we spent 6 weeks from Christmas in an apartment despite the fairly useless portable gas heaters, our clothes were damp and the mound grew and grew on the walls. Much better off in a van!


----------



## Byronic (Aug 2, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> You can rent an apartment or villa for that :hammer::scared:



Claro, but for that money it ain't going to be much of a standard for either. 

I see some are pointing out that it's no fun being in an apartment in the 
winter with no amenities to speak of, possibly no neighbours either, whether 
wanted or not. But if you look around a little, it is possible to avoid 
the seasonally dead urbanisations and find somewhere more lively
for around the €300 mark which admittedly would be low end stuff.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 2, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> There's like minded company on aires and campsites .




That's a sweeping generalisation, there's a good chance that all you've
got in common is a motorhome, and you're parked opposite his door
for the duration. Could even be worse if you have nothing in common 
and he's in a caravan :scared:
At least in an apartment you're self contained, no crossing paths on
the way to the kharzi.!


Only joking


If you do really miss m/homing kith and kin, then some campsites run to
renting out mobile homes and chalets. On the Algarve Olhao Campsite has
quite a number for renting, not too far from town. Camping Trindad Lagos 
has a few. Also in Lagos is a near town, heavily subsidised pleasant enough campsite 
for any ex services personnel with proof of such. I've certainly known a few Brits 
spend the winter there.


----------



## rugbyken (Aug 2, 2018)

met a guy at manta rota that had spent the previous winter in an apartment there it had cost him just under £400 a month but he had to go and buy an additional fan heater to the one provided and had an excess electric bill of nearly £100


----------



## rugbyken (Aug 2, 2018)

ooops


----------



## Byronic (Aug 2, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> Probably built by the British for the British :lol-049::sad:
> The expats all get Easy Jet certificates when they get off the plane they miraculously become estate agents,builders , plumbers and handymen.



There's truth in that. And a chunk of the rest are hiding from Interpol
or are the early retired ex Met Police Officers formerly supposed to be hunting 
them down !


----------



## deckboy (Aug 2, 2018)

Portugal: Municipal Campismo in Serpa. Was 10€. Excellent toilets/showeres etc. No set places and ground is a bit uneven, but we love it  
Lovely small town in the Alentejo. Not as far south as Algarve.
Only been there in Spring and Autumn (5 times), so don't know what temperatures are like in Winter.

37.940972, -7.604075


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 2, 2018)

deckboy said:


> Portugal: Municipal Campismo in Serpa. Was 10€. Excellent toilets/showeres etc. No set places and ground is a bit uneven, but we love it
> Lovely small town in the Alentejo. Not as far south as Algarve.
> Only been there in Spring and Autumn (5 times), so don't know what temperatures are like in Winter.
> 
> ...



For that kind of money, and possibly a discount after 30 days, ( not sure), you could afford to lash out on a small electric heater... Check campsite amperage,though. 6 amps is a max of 1320 watts, less if the voltage drops..and it does, during peak local usage.


----------



## moonshadow (Aug 2, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> Probably built by the British for the British :lol-049::sad:
> The expats all get Easy Jet certificates when they get off the plane they miraculously become estate agents,builders , plumbers and handymen.



This was actually a small development built by a Portuguese, most but not all used as second homes.


----------



## deckboy (Aug 3, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> For that kind of money, and possibly a discount after 30 days, ( not sure), you could afford to lash out on a small electric heater... Check campsite amperage,though. 6 amps is a max of 1320 watts, less if the voltage drops..and it does, during peak local usage.



We've never had problems with EHU, but we are not too demanding. There are usually a few "all year" caravans with fridges and AC etc and so I think it should be OK.
I know it's "history" now, but when we first started going you could get an over 60s card from the town hall and get 50% discount on all municipal stuff, and so the campsite was 5€ !!

Note: They have been upgrading a few things and so might be good to check with the site/council.

Serpa Council Website


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 3, 2018)

We were there for a week, in Nov. 99.. Our first trip.im a MH. Complete newbies 
The weather was grey, wet and cold, we didn't venture far from the campsite, but met a couple of grizzled long-term residents. They gave us a master class in the ins and outs of Iberia. But being tuggers, didn't even mention wildcamping... We learned about that a little later.
We went back 5 years ago but didn't need the campsite. Still a nice looking place.


----------



## byron (Aug 3, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> You can rent an apartment or villa for that :hammer::scared:



tell me more please,,looking to rent for a couple of months jan/feb..thanks..


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Aug 3, 2018)

Thank you for some suggestions I have written down three. I went into Portugal just south of Porto this year and the aire, Castelo Branco ( near the Spanish border) is a small campsite that was very good. I made the mistake of travelling north and found myself in snow!! it was horrible. I guess I would have been better turning south.


I belong to the C&CC and have pondered a rally campsite where the tarif for a month is very good but I could not stay in one place for a month!! that is part of the problem. a week in any one place may be sufficient. Hookup is what I am looking for as I have a tiny heater that works on hookup. I have also heard that there can be a lot of rain - hence the comments about damp in the apartments. 


Anyway still collecting information and thanks again.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Aug 4, 2018)

*here are a few places that I have experienced*

I've enjoyed the hospitality at these sites, I would recommend them all.

The Chicken Run & Figueira are very cheap sites in pleasant Portugese rural locations. 
Orgiva is medium sized, cheap in the famous town of Orgiva, Spain.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

The Chicken Run Portimao Algarve (Cheap but basic)
The Chickenrun Campsite
Casa Chickenrun
Varzia do Farelo
Mexilhoeira Grande
Portimao. 8500-160
E-mail chickenrun4077@aol.com

--------------------------------------------------------
Cabo de Gata Almería - Spain (many over-winter ex-pats)
Bungalows Campingred Cabo de Gata, Cabo de Gata-Nijar Natural Park, Costa de Almeria, Andalucia, Spain.
Ctra. Cabo de Gata s/n
04150 CABO DE GATA - Almería - Spain.
Phone.  +34 950 160443; Whatsapp, +34 672093747; Fax. +34 950 916821
e-mail: info@campingcabodegata.com

------------------------------------------------------
Figueira Caravan Park (Basic, cheap, many nationalities)
Caravan Holidays in Portugal - Figueira Caravan Park Algarve Portugal
Rua da Fonte nº 6A
8650-161 Figueira
Budens
Algarve - Portugal  

-----------------------------------------------------------
Don Cactus, Costa Tropical Spain, Granada coast (Large commercial site)
Camping Bungalows Don Cactus. 1a Cat. Beach Costa Tropical de Granada. Carchuna. Tropical Swimming Pool
Ctra. 340, Km. 343
18730 CARCHUNA GRANADA - Andalucía Spain
Teléfono. +34 958623109 +34 90CAMPING Fax. +34 958624294
mail. info@doncactus.com

------------------------------------------------------------
Camping Orgiva (Up on the Sierra Nevada, smallish site, cheap, all facilities)
http://www.campingorgiva.com/
CAMPING ORGIVA, S.L. (CIF B-18390633)
Ctra. A-348, Km. 18,900 (Cortijo del Cura, s/n)
18.400 Órgiva (Granada)
LA ALPUJARRA

------------------------------------------------------------
Camping Rio jara Tarifa, Cadiz. (larger campsite, many nationalities, good for 10 euro pn if booked for 1 month, inc electric and showers etc.)
http://www.campingriojara.com/
Camping Río Jara
Carretera Nacional 340 PK 81
11380 Tarifa (Cádiz)


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Aug 4, 2018)

I spent all winter in S.W Portugal and when I needed hookup due to clouds and rain I went into Salema Eco Camp. It was cheaper to not use my ACSI which I think is 13 euros now. Me and my dog cost around £7.50 a night with hookup, showers etc on a 3 day minimum. Was so cheap I'd pop in for 3 days and leave a few weeks later.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks Fringedweller that's awesome.


----------

